# Missed folic acid



## holz (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi guys! 

I'm in very early stages of pregnancy and usually take my 5mg folic acid after dinner. Last night I forgot to take it. Should I take my missed dose now or just wait until tonight?

The NHS website says "take your missed dose as soon as you remember. If it's nearly time for your next dose, skip the missed dose and just take your next dose as normal...Never take 2 doses to make up for a forgotten one.". I'd usually take it about 8-9pm and it's nearly 3pm now, so I'm just really unsure what to do!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Deleted member 27171 (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi @holz
welcome to the forum. It sounds from what you’ve said that you have missed the dose and should wait until next one BUT I’m not medically qualified so cant give advice on this I’m afraid. Perhaps a quick call to your pharmacist would clear this up for you?


----------



## holz (Apr 4, 2020)

LucyDUK said:


> Hi @holz
> welcome to the forum. It sounds from what you’ve said that you have missed the dose and should wait until next one BUT I’m not medically qualified so cant give advice on this I’m afraid. Perhaps a quick call to your pharmacist would clear this up for you?


Hi Lucy, thanks so much! Unfortunately I can't get through to the pharmacy, I think they're just super busy with the whole Covid situation :/ I think you are probably right, I just can't help slightly freaking out about it as I've only been on the folic acid for less than a month and of course don't want to cause any problems. Thanks so much for getting back to me!


----------



## Deleted member 27171 (Apr 4, 2020)

Understandable to worry. The NHS site says “Missing 1 or 2 doses probably will not matter.”
I appreciate there is a greater concern when diabetes is thrown into the mix but if you aren’t forgetting regularly it probably will be ok.


----------



## holz (Apr 4, 2020)

LucyDUK said:


> Understandable to worry. The NHS site says “Missing 1 or 2 doses probably will not matter.”
> I appreciate there is a greater concern when diabetes is thrown into the mix but if you aren’t forgetting regularly it probably will be ok.


Thanks Lucy, I appreciate it


----------



## Drummer (Apr 4, 2020)

Just take the next dose as normal - it is an acumulative substance, no magic involved, it isn't a treatment, it is just taken as a sort of precaution.


----------



## holz (Apr 4, 2020)

Drummer said:


> Just take the next dose as normal - it is an acumulative substance, no magic involved, it isn't a treatment, it is just taken as a sort of precaution.


thank you! Feeling a bit calmer now


----------



## Ditto (Apr 4, 2020)

My Mum takes that. She's 86! Wonder why they give her that? Welcome to the forum.


----------



## holz (Apr 4, 2020)

Ditto said:


> My Mum takes that. She's 86! Wonder why they give her that? Welcome to the forum.


Thanks so much  Hmm apparently it's also used for anaemia, could that be why? Otherwise no idea haha!


----------



## Ditto (Apr 5, 2020)

Oh right, yes that could be it.  She has trouble with her salt levels as well. Tea and toast syndrome apparently. I was a tad outraged at first as if I don't feed her properly, but it can be caused by other stuff. Nutrition is fascinating.


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 26, 2020)

Hope your well? X


----------

